# Best BBQ/Grilling Companion Beer



## Hippel (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm a fan of Shiner products, and recently tried the new Ruby Redbird beer while grilling some chicken. I had waited to find it in a 6-pack. Didn't want to buy a 12 before I tried it first. I'm a big fan. It's a tasty brew!

Any other favorites out there?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Sam Adams Summer Ale


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Only the best- Miller Lite:biggrin:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Only the best- Lone Star Light:biggrin:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

sotexhookset said:


> Only the best- Lone Star Light:biggrin:


:cheers:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

ya'll are too picky...

cold and free are what I look for.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> ya'll are too picky...
> 
> cold and free are what I look for.


Of course that's the best, didn't think free and free lite were an option on this scientific poll:biggrin:


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> ya'll are too picky...
> 
> cold and free are what I look for.


YEP!!!


----------



## jefull77 (Jul 5, 2007)

Coors Light is my buddy!!


----------



## Will32Rod (Dec 17, 2011)

Shiner Blonde


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

sotexhookset said:


> Only the best- Lone Star Light:biggrin:


3X


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

whatever you like, or whatever you are in the mood for, or whatever available is the correct answer. Personal choice is best.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

jefull77 said:


> Coors Light is my buddy!!


X2


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Ziegenbock Amber


----------



## tomcat102 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hippel not sure where your located but at the heb where I work and I setup a section called the pick six. Where u can make ur own six pack of all imports so you can try out everything Instead of wasting $10 on a six pack you don't like most big HEB have it.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> ya'll are too picky...
> 
> cold and free are what I look for.


Right on! :cheers:


----------



## smellinfishy (Aug 26, 2011)

speckle-catcher said:


> ya'll are too picky...
> 
> cold and free are what I look for.


and the cold in optional

Lonestar is what I like to drink most, but I also enjoy trying all the shiner floavors and any number of microbrews


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

tomcat102 said:


> Hippel not sure where your located but at the heb where I work and I setup a section called the pick six. Where u can make ur own six pack of all imports so you can try out everything Instead of wasting $10 on a six pack you don't like most big HEB have it.


I did not know this ! Green to you !


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

RonnieS said:


> I did not know this ! Green to you !


World market does this too. I went on a little kick with trying a bunch of different beers and I would pick up a pick 6 each time I went in. You find some that are really good but ive also found a couple that just got poured out. Lol

Cody C


----------



## chasdawg (Jan 22, 2010)

Schlitz beer won 1st and 2nd on drunk chicken


----------



## ngrant (Jun 18, 2011)

The best beer out there is ice cold OP beer. Sold everywhere. OP (other peoples)


----------



## smellinfishy (Aug 26, 2011)

do yourself a favor and try Santo from St. Arnolds


----------

